# The Bungalow. April 14



## Black Shuck (Apr 28, 2014)

After having seeing this little gem here on DP, I thought I'd better go and have a look for myself. Another one of those places that seems to have no history to it, save what's strewn around the beds and left on the shelves, artefacts of a life long past. Like walking into a timewarp again, one of my most poignant explores to date. The pics...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 28, 2014)

So glad you got to see it.gutted I missed the camera though.great pics shuck.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 28, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> So glad you got to see it.gutted I missed the camera though.great pics shuck.



Thanks Mikey.... was hard to keep a dry eye in a place like this.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 28, 2014)

Loving the wilting roses shot


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 28, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Loving the wilting roses shot



Cheers.... I like that one too, b and w fitted the place so well. Add a little saturation, and sharpness, a dash of contrast and hey presto!


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice imdeed.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2014)

Whoa! Fantastic little place, a proper time capsule! 
Ace pics, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 28, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Whoa! Fantastic little place, a proper time capsule!
> Ace pics, cheers for sharing!  Thanks X, I love these time capsules. So much to shoot.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 28, 2014)

*What a bostin lil place!! *


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 28, 2014)

Plenty of stuff in that one
good work


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2014)

Lots of different shots again,cracking pics.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this place! Nice set of pics you have


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 29, 2014)

excellent little place!! bet there's a sad story somewhere to go with this house.... :'-(


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sad little house for sure, looks cleaner. Did you tidy up? Fab pics Shuck! Great little local explore!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 29, 2014)

Kezz44 said:


> Sad little house for sure, looks cleaner. Did you tidy up? Fab pics Shuck! Great little local explore!



Erm no !!! Lol, seemed like a lot of stuff was neater on the shelves!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 29, 2014)

Nighttemptress said:


> excellent little place!! bet there's a sad story somewhere to go with this house.... :'-(



Of that there's no doubt, but I did wonder about the persons life as I looked at their possessions. sobering.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 29, 2014)

good stuff mate, went here couple weeks back, an still missed bits you captured even though was in here for a good hour odd, cheers for sharing mate


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 29, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> good stuff mate, went here couple weeks back, an still missed bits you captured even though was in here for a good hour odd, cheers for sharing mate



No worries Mockingbird, I like researching and following leads, and spend a lot of time looking at GE quite a bit believe me!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 30, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Thanks for sharing this place! Nice set of pics you have[/Qt
> Thanks DJ.


----------

